# Idrive symbol: circle with slash and infinity sign



## Sdeez (Dec 25, 2020)

Just noticed this symbol, any idea what it means? 2020 X1


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

It appears to be the lifetime gas mileage symbol.

What's the crossed circle and infinity symbol mean? : BmwTech (reddit.com)


----------

